
Ask HN: What are your favorite technology podcasts? - billman
Just curious as to what people are listening to these days.
======
feydaykyn
Talk Python to me is great, the host Michael Kennedy dwells into each subject
: [https://talkpython.fm/](https://talkpython.fm/)

All podcast from The Changelog are really good too, the team brings
interesting views : [https://changelog.com/](https://changelog.com/)

From the past, the best one I know of is This developer's life
[http://thisdeveloperslife.com/](http://thisdeveloperslife.com/) It revolves
around the human side of things, with great narrative and sound

------
cjjp
I've really been enjoying Command Line Heroes, some really good stories both
old and new. I am especially enjoying this current season, which has looked at
some of the hardware that kicked off modern computing.

[https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-
heroes](https://www.redhat.com/en/command-line-heroes)

~~~
Doyniish
I find the hosts voice unbearable. Great topics but it's such a grind
listening to her.

------
lukemichals
Lex Fridman's AI podcast:
[https://lexfridman.com/ai/](https://lexfridman.com/ai/)

------
sixothree
I listen to Hanselminutes, .Net Rocks, sometimes TechMeme Ride Home, Full
Stack Radio, Software Engineering Daily, Syntax.

[https://hanselminutes.com/](https://hanselminutes.com/)

[https://www.dotnetrocks.com/](https://www.dotnetrocks.com/)

[https://news.techmeme.com/180306/podcast](https://news.techmeme.com/180306/podcast)

------
boddu
[https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9rdWJlcm5ldGVzcG...](https://podcasts.google.com/?feed=aHR0cHM6Ly9rdWJlcm5ldGVzcG9kY2FzdC5jb20vZmVlZHMvYXVkaW8ueG1s)

kubernetes podcast from google. A weekly podcast focused on what's happening
in the Kubernetes. The hosts takes a topic in kubernetes community and try to
explain it in more detail.

------
ryukafalz
My favorite is probably Libre Lounge:
[https://librelounge.org/](https://librelounge.org/)

It’s one of the few podcasts that focuses on the social aspects of free
software rather than just the software itself, and as someone who thoroughly
enjoys conferences like LibrePlanet and FOSDEM I feel like it has the same
sort of vibe.

------
iosnerd
Brad & Will Made a Tech Pod, is a bit newer but it has been incredibly
enjoyable. The two hosts (Brad Shoemaker and Will Smith) pick a single
technology topic each week and discuss it in extensive detail.

[https://techpod.content.town/](https://techpod.content.town/)

------
rohansingh
I've been impressed by the Go Time podcast from Changelog. Good topics,
interesting interviews, well-researched and well executed. Not a huge fan of
the other podcasts on that network, but Go Time seems good.

------
adwi
Malicious Life is a very well done podcast about hacking. I’d say it’s aimed
at mid level of tech savviness—you won’t feel pandered to as an expert, but
they’re engaging, well-explained narratives that anyone can follow and enjoy.

[https://pca.st/podcast/57847560-3e22-0135-9028-63f4b61a9224](https://pca.st/podcast/57847560-3e22-0135-9028-63f4b61a9224)

------
bensonalec
Go Time is great, most of the podcasts on the Changelog network are pretty
awesome, Go Time really stands out though, the hosts and guests they bring on
always have great discussion. Programming Throwdown is also really good, a
little less "professional" but has better in-depth discussion, their episode
with Andy Hunt and Dave Thomas about "The Pragmatic Programmer" is great.

------
__saykou
Security now with Steve Gibson

~~~
KennyFromIT
^This.

Steve is an engineer's engineer. He provides subject matter expertise on a
variety of topics relating to security, internet privacy, and computer
hardware. For the things he doesn't know as well, he researches thoroughly and
does not speculate at times when many others would find it easy to do so. I
have learned a lot of useful things from Steve's podcast over the years and I
strongly suggest that you give SecurityNow a listen.

------
knat_lurk
Embedded is the reason I listen to podcasts. Accessible yet informational
embedded systems topics, and sometimes fascinating tertiary guests.

And lightning!

------
moonstick
I've been enjoying Legacy Code Rocks
([https://www.legacycode.rocks/](https://www.legacycode.rocks/)) recently
having learned I'm more of a mender than a maker.

------
lsoenke
Spotify podcasts: Equity (by Techcrunch), A16Z podcast, Acquired, Master of
Scale (with Reid Hoffman), Venture Stories (Village Global)

~~~
WMCRUN
Venture Stories and A16Z are great. Not a huge fan of the sound effects on
Masters of Scale

